

 How to make money during the currency devaluation? - armansu
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-02-11/kazakhstan-devalues-tenge-19-as-tapering-outflows-cut-defenses.html
Kazakhstan devalued its currency 20%. Any ideas how to capitalize on this while living in Kazakhstan?
======
nmc
Original title: _" Kazakhstan Devalues Amid Outflows From Emerging Markets"_

This _" How to make money"_ is just ridiculous link bait.

~~~
armansu
I actually submitted this as 'Ask HN' and provided link only for a reference
(and motivation for my decision to seek feedback), not sure why the 'Ask HN'
part wasn't published. Never had any intentions to promote bloomberg.com.

